# Is SkypeIn working in the Republic of Ireland?



## c-saw (10 Apr 2006)

Does any one know if SkypeIn is operable here in Ireland. I have done the research via the web and all it says is that it is available in the UK and some other countries. 
Just got a 3M line in and am ready to ditch the eircom phone line. May as well take the line rental from eircom and get a fixed number with skype. So the question is can this be done in Ireland?

 C-Saw


----------



## dam099 (10 Apr 2006)

*Re: Is SkypeIn working in Éire??*

It is mentioned in this post over on boards.ie  that it is not as Comreg won't allow them to allocate Irish numbers unless they establish an office in Ireland


----------



## bravo (29 Apr 2006)

*Re: Is SkypeIn working in Éire?*

I remember something from "voip ireland" advising they were about to be able to assign irish no.s. That was over a year ago. Not sure if this happened, but it will obviously be a monthly charge for the no.


----------



## govinda (3 May 2006)

*Re: Is SkypeIn working in Éire?*

Blueface (www.blueface.ie) can definitely assign Irish geographic numbers (01, 076 among others) - but there will be a monthly charge involved, still less than the Eircom line rental though! ;-)


----------



## woods (3 May 2006)

*Re: Is SkypeIn working in Éire?*

Does anyone else object to the title of this post. Who here calls Ireland "Eire" unless they are speaking Irish and this message is in English. This it totally incorrect.


----------



## micamaca (3 May 2006)

*Re: Is SkypeIn working in Éire?*

Think it's nice to see a bit of Gaelige, even if its out of context...I'm learning languages and often throw in words I've learnt into sentence...just for the craic!! there's another example!

whats the problem?


----------



## tiroileain (3 May 2006)

*Re: Is SkypeIn working in Éire?*



> Does anyone else object to the title of this post


 No, BTW I'm replying from Sasanna (WHOOOPS SORRY!!!)


----------



## micamaca (3 May 2006)

*Re: Is SkypeIn working in Éire?*

Come to think of it, I have used Éire myself here in the Emerald Isle (my more usual name for Ireland) granted I don't use it very often but my husband is a ruddy foreigner so sometimes I say it to him when telling him how it is here in Éire or the Emerald Isle or Land of Murphy.....so I suppose if I use it, others use it....


----------



## BlueSpud (9 May 2006)

*Re: Is SkypeIn working in Éire?*



			
				woods said:
			
		

> Does anyone else object to the title of this post. Who here calls Ireland "Eire" unless they are speaking Irish and this message is in English. This it totally incorrect.



Some people are very easy to offend.  Relax.


----------



## micamaca (9 May 2006)

*Re: Is SkypeIn working in Éire?*

well said BlueSpud! Go maith!


----------



## woods (9 May 2006)

*Re: Is SkypeIn working in Éire?*



			
				BlueSpud said:
			
		

> Some people are very easy to offend. Relax.


Sorry but it still bothers me. I guess it depends on your values.


----------



## irishpancake (10 May 2006)

*Re: Is SkypeIn working in Éire?*



			
				woods said:
			
		

> Sorry but it still bothers me. I guess it depends on your values.



Me too, for the reason outlined in this  wikipedia article.



> Since 1949, the term Republic of Ireland has generally been used in preference to Éire, when speaking English. It is sometimes felt that use of "Éire" is associated with a condescending attitude to Ireland in some right-wing quarters of the British media. Technically, as the Republic of Ireland Act enacted in 1948 makes clear, the "Republic of Ireland" is actually a description rather than the name of the state, even if generally used as such.


----------



## woods (10 May 2006)

*Re: Is SkypeIn working in Éire?*

I agree with the "condecending" bit here. This is how I feel. I associate the use of the word with some northern politicians who manage to make it sound insulting even if it isn't.


----------



## Jo90 (10 May 2006)

*Re: Is SkypeIn working in Éire?*

sorry for trying to get this thread back to skype and away from petty paranoia. 

it appears that skype-in is not working in Ireland (south) that is. as they dont allow you to get an irish number assigned
has anyone an idea of when this may happen as they only have around a dozen countries signed up.

also, does anyone have problems using it with clear wire wireless or is it better using a cable operated broadband ? (i did contact clear wire and they activated a setting on my line for VOIP usage but i still have problems with quality.


----------



## micamaca (11 May 2006)

*Re: Is SkypeIn working in Éire?*

People can only condescend if you let them...so don't let them! 

Éire is a part of our language and our identity...and most people look favourably on the Irish...think that instead! 

Sorry, i can't help about SkypeIn...very sorry to interrrupt thread again, I'll go away now.


----------



## c-saw (22 May 2006)

*Re: Is SkypeIn working in Éire?*

In ainm Jaysus... 

Voip is the way at the moment. Numbers can't be assigned unless skype setup shop in Ireland and is a condition under comreg... and fair enough I suppose.... gotta bring capital in if ya wanna get capital out. Skype, apparently don't see setting up shop in Éire (Green Isle, Emerald Isle, Republic of Ireland... etc., etc. which ever you prefer) as being economically viable but who's to know this may change. Still.... got rid of the eircom line rental....


----------



## Annerie (22 Apr 2009)

*Re: Is SkypeIn working in Ireland?*

Hi, I'm considering letting my BT landline go and get a SkypeIN number instead. Is anyone in Ireland using one and if so how do you find the quality of the calls? e.g. any calls dropping?
Thanks


----------



## dodo (24 Apr 2009)

*Re: Is SkypeIn working in Éire?*

Yes it does,but it can depend on the other Country,I know we get skyin from Finland


----------

